# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Grand Plaza Hà Nội - 5 sao - sag trọng mà ko đắt

## khachsan

*Địa chỉ:* 117 Trần Duy Hưng - Quận Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
*Tel:* 04. 3555 1000    
* Fax:* 04. 3555 0111
*Email*: sales@grandplazahanoi.com 
*Web*: grandplazahanoi.com
*Giá TB*: 110 $
*Số phòng/chỗ:* 618     
*Xếp hạng:* 5 sao

*Thông tin chi tiết*

Nằm trên mặt đường Trần Duy Hưng (ngã tư Trần Duy Hưng – Hoàng Minh Giám), khách sạn Grand Plaza có vị trí chiến lược trong quá trình phát triển của Hà Nội về phía Tây, gần kề các khu vực dân cư và thương mại trọng yếu như Khu đô thị Trung Hòa – Nhân Chính, Trung tâm Hội nghị Quốc gia, Trung tâm Triển lãm Quốc gia, The Manor Hà Nội, sân vận động Mỹ Đình, cách các điểm tham quan, khu trung tâm du lịch giải trí của thủ đô khoảng 7-8 km,…

Với diện tích khu đất là 19.689m2, diện tích xây dựng là 7.799m2, Grand Plaza Hotel do Tập đoàn Charm Vit, Hàn Quốc phát triển với tổng mức đầu tư trên 120 triệu USD. Dự án được thiết kế và xây dựng theo đẳng cấp quốc tế tạo thành một quần thể nổi bật, thu hút, bao gồm một tòa tháp văn phòng hạng A 27 tầng, một tòa tháp khách sạn 5 sao 27 tầng và một khu trung tâm thương mại cao cấp 5 tầng.

Grand Plaza Hotel gồm tổ hợp 4 nhà hàng mang nhiều phong cách ẩm thực (Nhà hàng ASIA với các món ăn Trung Quốc, Việt Nam và Thái Lan. Nhà hàng KONI với các món ăn của Hàn Quốc và Nhật Bản. Nhà hàng Le Jardin phục vụ buffet quốc tế và thực đơn tự chọn phong phú. Phoenix Lobby Lounge là nơi tuyệt vời để thư giãn với trà chiều, coktail buổi tối và các chương trình giải trí khác. Ngoài ra còn có Bar Phoenix, phục vụ từ 11h00 đến 24h00 với sức chứa 132 khách), 1 Lounge, phòng họp với sức chứa 1200 khách, 8 phòng chức năng được trang bị hiện đại với các dịch vụ tiện nghi. Khách sạn còn có khu phòng tập, hệ thống máy tập hiện đại với các huấn luyện viên luôn sẵn sàng để giúp khách hàng có chương trình tập luyện phù hợp về thời gian cũng như thể lực. Bể bơi nước nóng được phục vụ quanh năm. Dịch Spa với 10 phòng mát–xa, 6 phòng spa được thiết kế riêng, tách biệt và hoàn toàn yên tĩnh.

Khách sạn có 618 phòng nghỉ sang trọng, tiện nghi được chia làm 7 loại:
- Phòng Deluxe King (317 phòng): diện tích 45 m2.
- Phòng Deluxe Twin (204 phòng): diện tích 45 m2.
- Phòng Executive (4 phòng): diện tích 45 m2
- Phòng Executive Suite (9 phòng): diện tích 90 m2.
- Phòng Parlor Suite (70 phòng): diện tích 64 m2.
- Phòng Plaza Suite (11 phòng): diện tích 108 m2
- Phòng Charmvit Suite (3 phòng): diện tích 135 – 158 m2
- Phòng Presidential Suite (1 phòng): diện tích 325 m2
- Phòng Royal Suite (1 phòng): diện tích 410 m2.

_Một số hình ảnh về Grand Plaza Hotel:_


_Mặt tiền khách sạn_




_Nhà hàng Asia_

_
Nhà hàng Koni
_

_Phòng tập_




_Sauna_




_Phòng Deluxe
_

_Phòng VIP_


_Phòng Royal Suite_

----------

